# Homax Banjo, Delko Creaser wheel, & Quickfill pump



## cazna

Here is a few handy well priced tools, The homax is a very easy and smooth banjo and the delco creaser wheel works great, Really sets the tape up well with the bigger creaser, And the quickfill is good for filling the banjo and boxes.


----------



## Goodmanatee

where do you get the quickfill from?
Tool ho alert!


----------



## cazna

Goodmanatee said:


> where do you get the quickfill from?
> Tool ho alert!


ebay austraila, And my names cazna.......im a toolaholic, There i admitted it, Happy now 


Heres the creaser wheel, How it runs and where to buy. http://www.delkotools.com.au/ Easy guys to deal with.


----------



## Goodmanatee

Thanks cazna.

My real name is Sam and yes I'm a addict. Thats the first step of 12!


----------



## Kiwiman

I've had one of those quickfill pumps for years now and it still works like new, I would highly recommend them to anyone, you can adjust how freely they run with the nut on the end of the plunger, they are so easy to suck and squirt mud because of the large mouth on them, easy to clean for hot mud because the nozzle just slips off without any tools needed, you can suck 95% of the mud out of the bucket and no more pushing the mud up to the base of the pump so as not to suck air, they are also 2Buckjr proof because they are plastic and don't dent.
I paid around $350 several years back and they are something like $500 to $600 here now, only NZ$175 including freight thru Aussie ebay, as soon as Caz (AKA Toolman) told me how cheap they were I ordered one to keep as a spare.
I only use the regular pump for filling the angle box and the bazooka, the quickfill does the box's and banjo.


----------



## suncoast drywaller

*homax*

The homax banjo is a good honest tool, very fragile though , as is the delko creaser , looks as if it would break being all plastic . My opinion is this I am not going to drive a family sedan, (homax) when I have a ferrari (zooker). I cannot understand why you want to use the homax taper for taping angles when you can run angles with the zooker using all purpose mud. :whistling2:


----------



## cazna

suncoast drywaller said:


> The homax banjo is a good honest tool, very fragile though , as is the delko creaser , looks as if it would break being all plastic . My opinion is this I am not going to drive a family sedan, (homax) when I have a ferrari (zooker). I cannot understand why you want to use the homax taper for taping angles when you can run angles with the zooker using all purpose mud. :whistling2:


I havent found it fragile at all, Its been bouncing around in my trailer for some time now, Its been dropped etc, It hasnt broken and has worked well, It saved me once when the zooka failed so i had to banjo it, I still got all the tapes on in one day. The delko is a chunky solid wheel, seems fine, Its depends on your jobs, Read the hotmud thread, If i was doing a full house and the weather was good i would all purpose and zooka, But i get a few renos in stages, kitchens, Bathrooms, bedrooms, hallway etc in existing homes, Recession makes people spend on there homes and not build, This is were the homax and hotmud excels, I can work all day and earn, Not do a few hrs and come back in a few days for another coat and so on. :whistling2: Its just another option not to take for granted :yes: I also have the marshalltown tapeshooter, Thats ok but heaver and i find it much harder on the hand so i favour the homax, Light and easy.


----------



## gazman

One other good thing about the Homax. If you get a buildup of mud even hot mud. Leave it soak in a bucket of water over the weekend and it is as good as gold:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

works very quick!! for $34,9 today in amazon.. (against the $600 of a bazooka? know I never used one..)

Is there at the USA somewere to buy delkotool?
anyone knows?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> It saved me once when the zooka failed so i had to banjo it, I still got all the tapes on in one day.


We have too zookies, just in case the first one fails


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> We have too zookies, just in case the first one fails


I got two as well now, Goldblatt and TT, The TT the better, Old, But has a nicer feel to it, A homax still rocks though :thumbsup: Very under rated. Just get one of those guij, screw the zooka, it will be more hassel for you than you realise, and a delco creaser wheel, they are not for sale in usa, get one off there site. You dont even need a pump, get a quickfill, that will fill your homax and flat boxes, Get a CP for coating angles, K.I.S.S, Keep It Simple Stuped, those tools Dont have many working parts, Your out of reach for parts and shippings a hassel so get the simplest tools your can, Actually, I prob should have asked you want your jobs are before saying that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> they are also 2Buckjr proof because they are plastic and don't dent.


2buckjr says he likes that comment, and to send him one so he can break it:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> We have too zookies, just in case the first one fails


 I have 4:tt2:


----------



## VANMAN

Goodmanatee said:


> Thanks cazna.
> 
> My real name is Sam and yes I'm a addict. Thats the first step of 12!


Me 2 lad (Tool Whore)
Just ordered 1 of that Homax banjo's from Ozz with the wheel thing!!!:blink:
Think it could be good 2 stick fastset through when on smaller jobs:thumbsup:
Not the cheapest but if it gets the job done quicker then it will b a saver
Instead of 1 of that Quick fill things i am going 2 attack 1 of my bte tubes with a saw just for fillin the thing!!!That should work quite nice:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Me 2 lad (Tool Whore)
> 
> Instead of 1 of that Quick fill things i am going 2 attack 1 of my bte tubes with a saw just for fillin the thing!!!That should work quite nice:thumbup:


Hey Vanman lad, If you get some white plastic plumbing drainpipe and a heat gun, and a vice, and some tin foil, you can make a spout to fit a can am, I did, But then i wanted my can am back and got sick of changing the head over.

A peice of alloy about 5mm wide cut to length so you can put the pipe in a vice, heat it, slowly tighten in vice and put in the peice of alloy it the spout and clamp the pipe to this to form the spout, Wrap you can am tube end in a couple of turns of tin foil, so the plastic dosnt stick, Heat the pipe end and fit the CP with the tin foil, The pipe will contract when it cools, If you dont tiin foil it then it will be super tight, Get this right and it will fit nice and stug, You can remove it for cleaning and pop it back on at will, I made 4 quite quick once i figured it out, Get plumbing drain pipe slightly wider on the inside than the tube and your sorted.

See it in this pic, It works ok, But the quickfill is easier to draw mud with.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> 2buckjr says he likes that comment, and to send him one so he can break it:thumbup:


You are going to wish your truck was made of plastic now he's got his licence......so it doesn't dent


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> Me 2 lad (Tool Whore)
> Just ordered 1 of that Homax banjo's from Ozz with the wheel thing!!!:blink:
> Think it could be good 2 stick fastset through when on smaller jobs:thumbsup:
> Not the cheapest but if it gets the job done quicker then it will b a saver
> Instead of 1 of that Quick fill things i am going 2 attack 1 of my bte tubes with a saw just for fillin the thing!!!That should work quite nice:thumbup:


You'll wish you ordered a quickfill, they last forever and a day, they're great for filling box's, one suck and one squirt and it's full, ten times easier to suck than a standard compound tube too, if you do what Cazna said, that'll work a lot better than just cutting the end off.


----------



## VANMAN

*Canza*



cazna said:


> I havent found it fragile at all, Its been bouncing around in my trailer for some time now, Its been dropped etc, It hasnt broken and has worked well, It saved me once when the zooka failed so i had to banjo it, I still got all the tapes on in one day. The delko is a chunky solid wheel, seems fine, Its depends on your jobs, Read the hotmud thread, If i was doing a full house and the weather was good i would all purpose and zooka, But i get a few renos in stages, kitchens, Bathrooms, bedrooms, hallway etc in existing homes, Recession makes people spend on there homes and not build, This is were the homax and hotmud excels, I can work all day and earn, Not do a few hrs and come back in a few days for another coat and so on. :whistling2: Its just another option not to take for granted :yes: I also have the marshalltown tapeshooter, Thats ok but heaver and i find it much harder on the hand so i favour the homax, Light and easy.


 Hi there Canza.Got my homax banjo today U got any tips for a buddy that has never seen or used 1 before:blink:


----------



## chris

We use the regular banjos (Kraft) and pour our mud in. JUst open lid ,position tape, grab bucket,pour and swoop up so it dont drip . Once mastered its the quickest way to fil on Kraft banjo. Can you fil Homax banjo when closed? That would be pretty slick beings that is what takes the most time.


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Hi there Canza.Got my homax banjo today U got any tips for a buddy that has never seen or used 1 before:blink:


 
Use mud about thick pancake mix ish, Fill to about 75% till you get the feel of it, Use smaller rolls of paper tape, and just watch where the paper feeds off the roll, If you use bigger rolls they can go off track and jamb it up, When carrying it about hold it wheels down, If you hold it wheels up and only have a small tab of paper it will disapper into it, Carry a 3 or 4 knife to tear the tape and be careful not to tear it at the mouth or you will have to restart the tape.

Its all simple stuff, once sorted taping it so easy and perfect amount of mud insures a very flat tape, Even if i do a patch up now if its not to small i still reach for the homax, Its just easier and flatter.

Gaz is the homax king, I will never catch up to the amount of tapes he has run with a homax. You got any more tips Gaz, I think one from you was if it gets set up with mud just leave it in a bucket of water overnight and it falls off.

You have to take off the side to fill chris, I have a marshalltown banjo as well and didnt really like it, Its just to big for my hands and much greater strain and leverage, So the homax i prefer, Light, fast, and easy. No leaks.


----------



## gazman

The first thing that I have to say about the Homax is :thumbup:.

I have watched that vid uploaded by Guijarrero and it is very acurate of the way it runs.
Use the strap for joins the handle is for carrying it around and for doing angles
As caz said pancake consistancy mud, I pour it in to the banjo. If you mix it too thick it is real hard work to pull out. 
When you cut your tape at the end of a join leave about 100mm tag that way it will not roll back in.
I have tried the "slap" method but use the wheels as per the vid it is much quicker. I can run out four 250" rolls with one mix of 45 min hot mud using the wheels. That keeps two wipers going.
If you want more footage use 60 set.
As you get more confidence you can recycle the mud from your wipers just get them to put it into the homax as you are filling (not back into your mix).
When you are running a nice pancake mix you can open the dial up a fair bit and get a nice smear in the recess each side of your tape.


----------



## chris

gazman said:


> The first thing that I have to say about the Homax is :thumbup:.
> 
> I have watched that vid uploaded by Guijarrero and it is very acurate of the way it runs.
> Use the strap for joins the handle is for carrying it around and for doing angles
> As caz said pancake consistancy mud, I pour it in to the banjo. If you mix it too thick it is real hard work to pull out.
> When you cut your tape at the end of a join leave about 100mm tag that way it will not roll back in.
> I have tried the "slap" method but use the wheels as per the vid it is much quicker. I can run out four 250" rolls with one mix of 45 min hot mud using the wheels. That keeps two wipers going.
> If you want more footage use 60 set.
> As you get more confidence you can recycle the mud from your wipers just get them to put it into the homax as you are filling (not back into your mix).
> When you are running a nice pancake mix you can open the dial up a fair bit and get a nice smear in the recess each side of your tape.


 sounds like you know what youre talkin about:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> The first thing that I have to say about the Homax is :thumbup:.
> 
> I have watched that vid uploaded by Guijarrero and it is very acurate of the way it runs.
> Use the strap for joins the handle is for carrying it around and for doing angles
> As caz said pancake consistancy mud, I pour it in to the banjo. If you mix it too thick it is real hard work to pull out.
> When you cut your tape at the end of a join leave about 100mm tag that way it will not roll back in.
> I have tried the "slap" method but use the wheels as per the vid it is much quicker. I can run out four 250" rolls with one mix of 45 min hot mud using the wheels. That keeps two wipers going.
> If you want more footage use 60 set.
> As you get more confidence you can recycle the mud from your wipers just get them to put it into the homax as you are filling (not back into your mix).
> When you are running a nice pancake mix you can open the dial up a fair bit and get a nice smear in the recess each side of your tape.


Try the quickfill syringe pump.... Ebay.com.au they range from Au$70 - Au$175, I wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Try the quickfill syringe pump.... Ebay.com.au they range from Au$70 - Au$175, I wouldn't be without mine.


 I would like 2 get 1 of those but it cost me £150 2 get the homax over here When u can buy it for$60


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> I would like 2 get 1 of those but it cost me £150 2 get the homax over here When u can buy it for$60


Well.......I am coming over in 3 years so I'll see what I can do .


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Well.......I am coming over in 3 years so I'll see what I can do .


3 years lad i could b dead by then
Why u comin over 2 this s**t hole??Gazman has offered 2 send stuff 2 me if he can:thumbup: Man i do like the way this site works as no1 knows no1 but r willing 2 help each other out and trust that people will pay for things:thumbsup:
It would b good if we all could get together for a sesh,think that would b fun By the way think Yank land is on the cards for next years holidays,not sure which parts yet thinkin of a few dif places for 3 weeks or so!! Maybe catch up we some o u lads:blink:


----------



## jswain

Here's a recent YouTube clip presenting the Wallboard Tools Plastic Taping Tool process. Was compiled for those not familiar with this tool. see at http://www.youtube.com/user/wallboardtools#p/a/u/0/lENkHimvEmc



gazman said:


> The first thing that I have to say about the Homax is :thumbup:.
> 
> I have watched that vid uploaded by Guijarrero and it is very acurate of the way it runs.
> Use the strap for joins the handle is for carrying it around and for doing angles
> As caz said pancake consistancy mud, I pour it in to the banjo. If you mix it too thick it is real hard work to pull out.
> When you cut your tape at the end of a join leave about 100mm tag that way it will not roll back in.
> I have tried the "slap" method but use the wheels as per the vid it is much quicker. I can run out four 250" rolls with one mix of 45 min hot mud using the wheels. That keeps two wipers going.
> If you want more footage use 60 set.
> As you get more confidence you can recycle the mud from your wipers just get them to put it into the homax as you are filling (not back into your mix).
> When you are running a nice pancake mix you can open the dial up a fair bit and get a nice smear in the recess each side of your tape.


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> 3 years lad i could b dead by then
> Why u comin over 2 this s**t hole??


The wife was born over there, I'm just coming over to give her back .


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> The wife was born over there, I'm just coming over to give her back .


Then you off to see the Welch , right ??????? pick a new one out of the flock


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Then you off to see the Welch , right ??????? pick a new one out of the flock


The welch established the town I live In . It was originally named White house...Then changed to Dillwyn. We have no sheep thou.. ,,,,,,damn it!!


----------



## VANMAN

*Banjo*

O well today i took the Homax out for a test run It went not 2 bad but had 2 thin my sheetrock 90 a bit more than i thought!! I only run about a half roll of tape but got the stuff on :thumbup: Its a bit of a learning curve me thinks! but i have another place on thursday that its comin out for so should get a bit quicker(i hope) still managed 2 keep out infront of my worker:thumbsup: Going 2 try some dif setting filler next time 2 c if there is any dif between fillers and how it runs!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

*Let the competition begin!* Free chance to win a Homax 6500 Taping banjo! Free Shipping right to your door!








*How-to enter!*
You have to be Subscribed to the channel in order to enter as well as give the video a "Thumbs up". That's it.
Then all you have to do is comment.

*The 20th comment will be the winner!*
Goodluck everyone!!

http://youtu.be/ZBHZ1DXnL78?hd=1


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> O well today i took the Homax out for a test run It went not 2 bad but had 2 thin my sheetrock 90 a bit more than i thought!! I only run about a half roll of tape but got the stuff on :thumbup: Its a bit of a learning curve me thinks! but i have another place on thursday that its comin out for so should get a bit quicker(i hope) still managed 2 keep out infront of my worker:thumbsup: Going 2 try some dif setting filler next time 2 c if there is any dif between fillers and how it runs!!


Don't be scared to thin it more than you are used to, make it thin enough that you don't struggle pulling tape through (trial and error), new tools are best tried when no one else is watching :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Good little clip PT, You can fill that banjo Much,much faster with a quickfill than a pump, Its about one and a half fills, Just draw the mud straight from the bucket, Standing upright with the homax on a bench. Or do a gazman, Just pour it from a bucket.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Good little clip PT, You can fill that banjo Much,much faster with a quickfill than a pump, Its about one and a half fills, Just draw the mud straight from the bucket, Standing upright with the homax on a bench. Or do a gazman, Just pour it from a bucket.


Thanks man! I'll look into it.
I spoke with Brandon from WallTools today. He's gonna hook me up with a creasor wheel for it as well!

Hey everybody! Thanks for all the great comments and feedback!
Banjo's still up for grabs! Comon people. 20th comment!


----------



## Jason

VANMAN said:


> O well today i took the Homax out for a test run It went not 2 bad but had 2 thin my sheetrock 90 a bit more than i thought!! I only run about a half roll of tape but got the stuff on :thumbup: Its a bit of a learning curve me thinks! but i have another place on thursday that its comin out for so should get a bit quicker(i hope) still managed 2 keep out infront of my worker:thumbsup: Going 2 try some dif setting filler next time 2 c if there is any dif between fillers and how it runs!!


Definitely a difference. I find Durabond horrible for the Homax. Muds that sit thick and loosen up when worked (thixotropic muds) are unsuitable for banjos. Muds which don't change viscosity much between being squished around on your hawk and just sitting there in the bucket are much more banjo friendly.


----------



## Stopper

I bought a Homax recently, cost about $110 NZD the creaser wheel was going to cost another $90!?!:blink: WTF? No thanks.. my fingers and a corner roller work as well


----------



## gazman

Gday Stopper.
Those creaser wheels are not that hard to make. If I get a chance tomorrow I will post a pic of one I made.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Stopper said:


> I bought a Homax recently, cost about $110 NZD the creaser wheel was going to cost another $90!?!:blink: WTF? No thanks.. my fingers and a corner roller work as well


Ya, from what I heard they are pretty expensive.



gazman said:


> Gday Stopper.
> Those creaser wheels are not that hard to make. If I get a chance tomorrow I will post a pic of one I made.


Might be more cost effective to do what gazman recommended.


----------



## cazna

Stopper said:


> I bought a Homax recently, cost about $110 NZD the creaser wheel was going to cost another $90!?!:blink: WTF? No thanks.. my fingers and a corner roller work as well


 
Skip the creaser wheel, Just take off the two steel wheels, This leaves a small plastic wheel in the centre for a corner creaser, It actually works quite well. The delko creaser wheels ok, But it tends to chrinkle the tape as it corner feeds, bit annoying.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Skip the creaser wheel, Just take off the two steel wheels, This leaves a small plastic wheel in the centre for a corner creaser, It actually works quite well. The delko creaser wheels ok, But it tends to chrinkle the tape as it corner feeds, bit annoying.


Huh! That's genius Cazna! Would have never thought of that!


----------



## gazman

Here are the pics of the home made creaser for the homax. I made the wheel from two pieces of nylon cut with a hole saw from a old cutting board. The aluminium frame is pop riveted to the original homax base plate.

I know I took some pics of this ages ago but I cant remember if I posted them or sent them to a member. Anyway here they are.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Well done Gazman! Very creative.


----------



## Stopper

gazman said:


> Here are the pics of the home made creaser for the homax. I made the wheel from two pieces of nylon cut with a hole saw from a old cutting board. The aluminium frame is pop riveted to the original homax base plate.
> 
> I know I took some pics of this ages ago but I cant remember if I posted them or sent them to a member. Anyway here they are.


 Thanks I love a bit of DIY myself....HEY!! how about a Knife with a blade down one end and a creaser wheel the other! :thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

Suppose it would be difficult to add a cutting blade using the same principle :whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices

Suppose it wouldn't be difficult to add a cutting blade using the same principle :whistling2:


----------



## jswain

The Delko Internal Applicator is moving well in Australia and we're receiving some good feedback from the contractors. One of our guys filmed this short clip recently about running the tool. http://www.youtube.com/user/wallboardtools?feature=watch


----------



## cazna

Looks great, I never thought about using it upside down like that :thumbsup:


----------



## jswain

That way you can use your boot to pin the paper and reduce drag (if necessary!!)


----------



## tomg

*Cutter*



Philma Crevices said:


> Suppose it wouldn't be difficult to add a cutting blade using the same principle :whistling2:


Or get a super banjo with cutter and creaser - two models:

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=wmb

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=mbp









or


----------



## cazna

Whats the retail price on those tom?? I think they are $1500 or so in nz? Can people get them in the usa, Do all wall or walltools have em.


----------



## tomg

*Mud boxes*

You should give Simon a call at NZCDS - see what he can do for you.


----------



## cazna

Heres the quickfill pump, See how easy it is, Better than a drywall pump for filling boxes, And its perfect for the homax, One fill and its the right amount, Not too much., Very easy to clean.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mgGUWkoGEY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Heres the quickfill pump, See how easy it is, Better than a drywall pump for filling boxes, And its perfect for the homax, One fill and its the right amount, Not too much., Very easy to clean.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mgGUWkoGEY&feature=youtu.be


Thanks, I have been tempted to try shooting a clip myself just so the other guys can see what we have been talking about.
I do it different, I put the box face up on the floor and put the pump back in the bucket, what the other guy's don't see is how quick and easy it is to clean which also makes it ideal for hotmud.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks, I have been tempted to try shooting a clip myself just so the other guys can see what we have been talking about.
> I do it different, I put the box face up on the floor and put the pump back in the bucket, what the other guy's don't see is how quick and easy it is to clean which also makes it ideal for hotmud.


Oh yeah, And thanks to kiwiman for showing me his one, I didnt know about them before that. Very easy and fast, Not sure why it didnt load as a u tube page though??


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Heres the quickfill pump, See how easy it is, Better than a drywall pump for filling boxes, And its perfect for the homax, One fill and its the right amount, Not too much., Very easy to clean.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mgGUWkoGEY&feature=youtu.be


 I think ur getting into the vid thing Caz!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> I think ur getting into the vid thing Caz!:thumbsup:


Its easier than i thought it would be vanman, Ive figured you can type how things work over and over but people dont click, Show a vid and they do, Like me saying how the homax is good, Then PT comes along with a clip and its like WOW, How cool is the homax.

Im not getting as keen as him though, Havent got anymore i want to do now.


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Its easier than i thought it would be vanman, Ive figured you can type how things work over and over but people dont click, Show a vid and they do, Like me saying how the homax is good, Then PT comes along with a clip and its like WOW, How cool is the homax.
> 
> Im not getting as keen as him though, Havent got anymore i want to do now.


Yea i'm a bit shy when it comes 2 this kind o stuff:blush: Thats the first time i would have done anything like that,Putting a vid on, but then no1 seen me just heard a couple of words:thumbup: Maybe 1 day i will Feed me 2 much beer and then u get a new person,not inproved but new:drink:Not that i'm unhinged or anything like that !


----------



## guijarrero

cazna said:


> Heres the quickfill pump, See how easy it is, Better than a drywall pump for filling boxes, And its perfect for the homax, One fill and its the right amount, Not too much., Very easy to clean.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mgGUWkoGEY&feature=youtu.be





Kiwiman said:


> Thanks, I have been tempted to try shooting a clip myself just so the other guys can see what we have been talking about.
> I do it different, I put the box face up on the floor and put the pump back in the bucket, what the other guy's don't see is how quick and easy it is to clean which also makes it ideal for hotmud.


Thanks Kiwiman for your followup (I think you posted many times "buy a quickfill") It looks GREAT.. and simple, double great.

shall be to much asking if you or Cazna or Gazman -one of these days- could take some pic of the inside the tool??


----------



## cazna

guijarrero said:


> Thanks Kiwiman for your followup (I think you posted many times "buy a quickfill") It looks GREAT.. and simple, double great.
> 
> shall be to much asking if you or Cazna or Gazman -one of these days- could take some pic of the inside the tool??


 
Watch my clip and pause it 25 seconds in, You can see the plunger with the steel washer, A wing nut holds it on the stainless rod, Its just a pvc pipe.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Its easier than i thought it would be vanman, Ive figured you can type how things work over and over but people dont click, Show a vid and they do, Like me saying how the homax is good, Then PT comes along with a clip and its like WOW, How cool is the homax.
> 
> Im not getting as keen as him though, Havent got anymore i want to do now.


 You can do a vid on how to replace a mud box blade ,crowning ,adjustments etc,,,,:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> You can do a vid on how to replace a mud box blade ,crowning ,adjustments etc,,,,:whistling2:


Ahhhhh No.  Try this though

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...Tool-Dr-Traditional-Master-Repair-Manual.html


----------



## moore

$40 !!!! :blink: My boxes run just fine.. I'll figure them out on my own ....Thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Fair enough moore, But you gotta spend it to make it if your self employed, The more good tools you have then the more fun and easy it is :thumbsup: I get that we all have bills to pay though, Crual irony isnt it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Its easier than i thought it would be vanman, Ive figured you can type how things work over and over but people dont click, Show a vid and they do, Like me saying how the homax is good, Then PT comes along with a clip and its like WOW, How cool is the homax.
> 
> Im not getting as keen as him though, Havent got anymore i want to do now.


Good video Cazna! Appreciate it!
You're right, video clips do drive the message across allot better.
Pretty bad ass!



moore said:


> You can do a vid on how to replace a mud box blade ,crowning ,adjustments etc,,,,:whistling2:





moore said:


> $40 !!!! :blink: My boxes run just fine.. I'll figure them out on my own ....Thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


Ya! 40$!?
I'll do video request for free guys! :thumbsup:
You wanna know something or see a tool work!? Hit me up!
I'll make it happen one way or another!
I should maybe open a thread for video requests....
What do you guys think!?


----------



## guijarrero

cazna said:


> Watch my clip and pause it 25 seconds in, You can see the plunger with the steel washer, A wing nut holds it on the stainless rod, Its just a pvc pipe.


First thank you for the thread, its a multi tip one =) Very useful.
I saw it first time but noticed it passes to quick (maybe cause it's a quickfill)



















I was wondering if its similar to an oil pump I was testing..


















Low quality certainly..
I took off the 2 orings in both pics


----------



## cazna

Your going to try and make one arnt you, The plunger is red rubber on the quickfill, But you might be able to get some pipe for your oil pump plunger, Get a steel rod, put a handle on it, Make a nozzel from pvc plumbing pipe, a heat gun, and a vice and a peice of steel or wood about 3inchs long 1 inch high, 5/8 inch wide to clamp the heated pipe up to to shape a nozzel, Get the idea GJ :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nice!! Yup, I can see the wheels turning.
Sweet idea guys. I look forward to seeing how this is going to work out!
New thread just opened! Check it out!
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/video-picture-request-thread-3151/


----------



## Kiwiman

Or you could just buy one here http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/QUICK-FI...ilding_Materials_Hardware&hash=item460095a09a
They've got them for AU $235 but I got my second one through Aussie Ebay for around $100?.... can't remember exact price, keep an eye on them and they should come back on cheaper.
If you are going to make one then you'll have to be fairly precise, also you'll definitely need all stainless for your metal parts.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Or you could just buy one here http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/QUICK-FI...ilding_Materials_Hardware&hash=item460095a09a
> They've got them for AU $235 but I got my second one through Aussie Ebay for around $100?.... can't remember exact price, keep an eye on them and they should come back on cheaper.
> If you are going to make one then you'll have to be fairly precise, also you'll definitely need all stainless for your metal parts.


Holy crap! Those are fairly expensive....
I don't think compound tubes around here are that much..
Well...maybe I guess around $200..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Hey Vanman lad, If you get some white plastic plumbing drainpipe and a heat gun, and a vice, and some tin foil, you can make a spout to fit a can am, I did, But then i wanted my can am back and got sick of changing the head over.
> 
> A peice of alloy about 5mm wide cut to length so you can put the pipe in a vice, heat it, slowly tighten in vice and put in the peice of alloy it the spout and clamp the pipe to this to form the spout, Wrap you can am tube end in a couple of turns of tin foil, so the plastic dosnt stick, Heat the pipe end and fit the CP with the tin foil, The pipe will contract when it cools, If you dont tiin foil it then it will be super tight, Get this right and it will fit nice and stug, You can remove it for cleaning and pop it back on at will, I made 4 quite quick once i figured it out, Get plumbing drain pipe slightly wider on the inside than the tube and your sorted.
> 
> 
> See it in this pic, It works ok, But the quickfill is easier to draw mud with.



do those stuffies go to work with you to,


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice!! Yup, I can see the wheels turning.
> Sweet idea guys. I look forward to seeing how this is going to work out!
> New thread just opened! Check it out!
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/video-picture-request-thread-3151/


:w00t::w00t::thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> :w00t::w00t::thumbsup:


Haha! Is all that excitement due to the fact that you're building your own tube or because I opened up a thread where you can request anything you want?


----------



## cazna

Bazooka-Joe said:


> do those stuffies go to work with you to,


Wow Joe, You found that from another thread, I dont use those anymore now that i have the quickfill. Still have em in the shed though.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Is all that excitement due to the fact that you're building your own tube or because I opened up a thread where you can request anything you want?


Ha Ha! don't you believe in your proposal!
Is a great one buddy, very helpful:thumbsup:

(the quickfill thanks were yesterday, you post thanks was today, but they all shown as today ¿? world's time zones guilt =)


----------



## A smooth finish

Is there any where in the USA I can buy that quick fill tube


----------



## guijarrero

Do you think MrCaz if the quickfill is similar to any compound tube 
but with its speciall nozzle?

Can you please tell me the measures of the quickfill.. it looks like an 80cm long and 7cm diameter (outside)

If you have the time


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Do you think MrCaz if the quickfill is similar to any compound tube
> but with its speciall nozzle?
> 
> Can you please tell me the measures of the quickfill.. it looks like an 80cm long and 7cm diameter (outside)
> 
> If you have the time


I think the quickfill is pretty much exactly like a compound tube.
Im sure I can make one very easily if I felt like it.
Just unscrew the head from a compound tube, find a pvc pipe that's the same radius and use a heat gun or blow torch to eat it and mold the pvc pipe to whatever profile you'd like. You can just make your own funnel type thing that can fill your boxes.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think the quickfill is pretty much exactly like a compound tube.
> Im sure I can make one very easily if I felt like it.
> Just unscrew the head from a compound tube, find a pvc pipe that's the same radius and use a heat gun or blow torch to eat it and mold the pvc pipe to whatever profile you'd like. You can just make your own funnel type thing that can fill your boxes.


:thumbsup:


----------



## korby_17

I was wondering the same thing. I use a can am tube that I like and has lasted me years. If you just made a funnel type thing on the end it would work as the same?? Or is there sOmething I am missing with the quick fill??


----------



## Kiwiman

korby_17 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I use a can am tube that I like and has lasted me years. If you just made a funnel type thing on the end it would work as the same?? Or is there sOmething I am missing with the quick fill??


I thinks its just the wide mouth of the funnel which makes it so easy to suck and squirt, so a standard tube with a bigger hole should be the same.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

korby_17 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I use a can am tube that I like and has lasted me years. If you just made a funnel type thing on the end it would work as the same?? Or is there sOmething I am missing with the quick fill??


Tell you what bro!?
I'll build a prototype for my Can-Am and if it works i'll send it out to you.
It will give me something to do on my down time.
I had an extra 5 minutes to spare this month! :yawn: I needed something to fill the void. :thumbsup:


----------



## korby_17

well ill tell you what PT i will try build one also and we will see which one we think is better!!! hahaha things to do when im board. Also if you hear of anyone in your area that has a sh!tty bazooka with a good head i wanna do a little project.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

korby_17 said:


> well ill tell you what PT i will try build one also and we will see which one we think is better!!! hahaha things to do when im board. Also if you hear of anyone in your area that has a sh!tty bazooka with a good head i wanna do a little project.


Well mines entirely in parts!? :laughing:







What did you have in mind!?


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well mines entirely in parts!? :laughing:
> View attachment 3924
> 
> What did you have in mind!?


You are not disarming a bazooka to make a quickfill, are you?








I'm gonna tell 2buck this


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> You are not disarming a bazooka to make a quickfill, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna tell 2buck this


No no no! lol. 
I took it apart to fix it up. Just haven't gotten around to getting the new parts for it yet. Please! Don't tell 2buck anything!! :cursing:
Don't awaken the hibernating bear...All hell will break loose....:laughing:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> No no no! lol.
> I took it apart to fix it up. Just haven't gotten around to getting the new parts for it yet. Please! Don't tell 2buck anything!! :cursing:
> Don't awaken the hibernating bear...All hell will break loose....:laughing:


We got your back PT!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> We got your back PT!!!


Bahahaha!!!!! OMFG!! Priceless!! Behold 2buck!! My army!! :jester:


----------



## cazna

guijarrero said:


> Do you think MrCaz if the quickfill is similar to any compound tube
> but with its speciall nozzle?
> 
> Can you please tell me the measures of the quickfill.. it looks like an 80cm long and 7cm diameter (outside)
> 
> If you have the time


Its similer to the can am in width GJ, And the quickfill from handle to spout is 90cm long, The main tube is 76cm long. The quickfill is 57mm wide and the can am is 55mm

To make a nozzel for the can am is easy, Take a can am to a plumbing shop so you can choose your pipe.

Put the pipe in a vice, Wrap cooking foil twice around the can am tube. Heat the end of the pipe with a heat gun, Slowly feed the can am tube into the heated plastic pipe twisting as you go. The foil is needed as the plastic pipe will contract when it cools, If you have no foil then it wont come off or fit back on, With foil it shrinks back perfect so you can pop it on and off. Throw the foil away once formed.

Once its on the can am, Then make the spout, Put the plastic pipe on the vice with the can am still on it and heat the plastic pipe at the vice, Slowly tighten the vice, When its clamped up a bit add a peice of steel/alloy/wood thats the correct size and clamp the heated pipe to this, See in pic i had a peice of alloy 6mm thick.

Its easy, And it works, But the quickfills better, Its a bit easier to draw the mud, The quickfill nozzel is thinner plastic so the openings bigger, a few mm makes a difference, And the "T" bar handle on the quickfills better to hold as well. You could spend more time and file and shape a homemade nozzel.

The blue tube to the left is the quickfill then a can am then thats a tapepro on the right, The tapepros the big boy tube, 65mm wide.

Dont forget tapepro have a nozzel for there tube that makes theres a quickfill and a seam loader.

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fact


----------



## guijarrero

cazna said:


> Its similer to the can am in width GJ, And the quickfill from handle to spout is 90cm long, The main tube is 76cm long. The quickfill is 57mm wide and the can am is 55mm
> 
> To make a nozzel for the can am is easy, Take a can am to a plumbing shop so you can choose your pipe.
> 
> Put the pipe in a vice, Wrap cooking foil twice around the can am tube. Heat the end of the pipe with a heat gun, Slowly feed the can am tube into the heated plastic pipe twisting as you go. The foil is needed as the plastic pipe will contract when it cools, If you have no foil then it wont come off or fit back on, With foil it shrinks back perfect so you can pop it on and off. Throw the foil away once formed.
> 
> Once its on the can am, Then make the spout, Put the plastic pipe on the vice with the can am still on it and heat the plastic pipe at the vice, Slowly tighten the vice, When its clamped up a bit add a peice of steel/alloy/wood thats the correct size and clamp the heated pipe to this, See in pic i had a peice of alloy 6mm thick.
> 
> Its easy, And it works, But the quickfills better, Its a bit easier to draw the mud, The quickfill nozzel is thinner plastic so the openings bigger, a few mm makes a difference, And the "T" bar handle on the quickfills better to hold as well. You could spend more time and file and shape a homemade nozzel.
> 
> The blue tube to the left is the quickfill then a can am then thats a tapepro on the right, The tapepros the big boy tube, 65mm wide.
> 
> Dont forget tapepro have a nozzel for there tube that makes theres a quickfill and a seam loader.
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fact


:w00t:Wow friend!! 
thank you:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
cool pics too


----------



## cazna

guijarrero said:


> :w00t:Wow friend!!
> thank you:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> cool pics too


Easy huh GJ :yes:

But now you have to show me what you make :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Easy huh GJ :yes:
> 
> But now you have to show me what you make :thumbsup:


Nice break down Cazna!! Very well explained. I guess I don't need to make one any more.


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice break down Cazna!! Very well explained. I guess I don't need to make one any more.


Thanks PT, Dont you guys forget, These are a FANTASTIC banjo loader as well :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Thanks PT, Dont you guys forget, These are a FANTASTIC banjo loader as well :yes:


If I wasn't so lazy i'd drill a hole in the bottom of my banjo and use the pump. But damn....My beer just tastes so much better....:yes:


----------



## guijarrero

cazna said:


> Easy huh GJ :yes:


I don't know..
Very clever, I thing we have the losen Ames brother here



cazna said:


> But now you have to show me what you make :thumbsup:


Done!!:thumbup:

By the way..
Do you still use tubes for internal corners (direct flush, or with finish head or else) and 90º externals?
(I think I read your comment you use a mudrunner since a pair years ago) I really like this tool and it seems it can work good, although everybody say tubes are trash. Do you agree?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> I don't know..
> Very clever, I thing we have the losen Ames brother here
> 
> 
> Done!!:thumbup:
> 
> By the way..
> Do you still use tubes for internal corners (direct flush, or with finish head or else) and 90º externals?
> (I think I read your comment you use a mudrunner since a pair years ago) I really like this tool and it seems it can work good, although everybody say tubes are trash. Do you agree?


Tubes are good bro. It's just everyone has there way's. Yes, Cazna does use a mudrunner but essentially all that is, is a tube as well. Just you don't have to push as hard as a tube. Because as you fill it up with your pump it compresses a gas which you can then control the flow of mud with by simply turning the handle. So it's a little less physical.

However, I find its easier to run a tube with a corner applicator and then pass the flusher. I just find it works better.




Here. Its an older video we did so the quality's not the greatest. Eventually i'll start erasing these videos and updating them with newer ones. But until then, sorry, you get crappy camera angles and not the best quality. But you get the idea.


----------



## moore

I shoud refrain...but here it goes ...apply the mud...apply the tape ...roller...flusher...then clean up the walls not to mention the mess on the floor...And you call the wool roller a diy tool???? no offense to anyone here especially slingr.. who gave me one hellava deal on a tube flushers and heads i use them as often as i can slingr I do!! but to be honest ..when it comes to tapeing angles give me a wool roller ..roll of tape ..and a 5'' [email protected] and I will smoke anyone useing a c/p tube ...This may be my last post here at DWT...so I'll say it's been nice to know you guys...LOL!!!!


Should i hit submit reply? wtf ...here it goes...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I shoud refrain...but here it goes ...apply the mud...apply the tape ...roller...flusher...then clean up the walls not to mention the mess on the floor...And you call the wool roller a diy tool???? no offense to anyone here especially slingr.. who gave me one hellava deal on a tube flushers and heads i use them as often as i can slingr I do!! but to be honest ..when it comes to tapeing angles give me a wool roller ..roll of tape ..and a 5'' [email protected] and I will smoke anyone useing a c/p tube ...This may be my last post here at DWT...so I'll say it's been nice to know you guys...LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Should i hit submit reply? wtf ...here it goes...


Why your last post ?????????:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I shoud refrain...but here it goes ...apply the mud...apply the tape ...roller...flusher...then clean up the walls not to mention the mess on the floor...And you call the wool roller a diy tool???? no offense to anyone here especially slingr.. who gave me one hellava deal on a tube flushers and heads i use them as often as i can slingr I do!! but to be honest ..when it comes to tapeing angles give me a wool roller ..roll of tape ..and a 5'' [email protected] and I will smoke anyone useing a c/p tube ...This may be my last post here at DWT...so I'll say it's been nice to know you guys...LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Should i hit submit reply? wtf ...here it goes...


Okay, I see your point Moore.
First off, let me explain. I wasn't bashing your method by any means. And I did not specifically say the wool roller is a DIY tool.
I said it's great for home owners or DIY's! Doesn't mean it's not great for contractors either! I said it's a great tool to get you started for a cheap price. Im not gonna very well tell a home owner who's trying to renovate their bathroom to go out and drop 500$ on a compound tube, a corner attachment, a roller and a flusher. That's just ridiculous.
I was filming the video with different people in mind. Try to appeal to everyone. I think you read into that a little too much bro.
I wasn't bashing your technique any or your style any!
I've said it often, and i'll say it again, you're a pro if I've ever seen one.
And you're one of the guys i've looked up to the most on this site since i've joined. So I am sorry If I offended you with that video. It was not my intention.
Also, in retrospect that CP tube doesn't really look like it's saving that much time when you only demonstrate 3 corners. But it only takes me one fill per bedroom and I'll do 3 bedrooms at a time before hopping on the stilts and quickly cleaning up my edges.

No need for "last posts" buddy!
I don't know what i'd do without you


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Awe Sh!t....while im at it....
I look up to you too 2buck....:blink:
Can't believe I just said that....


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Why your last post ?????????:blink::blink::blink::blink:


did you read my post?!!! :blink: hell!! I may get kicked off!!


----------



## cazna

guijarrero said:


> I don't know..
> Very clever, I thing we have the losen Ames brother here
> 
> 
> Done!!:thumbup:
> 
> By the way..
> Do you still use tubes for internal corners (direct flush, or with finish head or else) and 90º externals?
> (I think I read your comment you use a mudrunner since a pair years ago) I really like this tool and it seems it can work good, although everybody say tubes are trash. Do you agree?


I like to do corners like i showed in the mudrunner videos thread if i can, Tubes sure do have there place and you can get by just fine with them it just depends how far you want to go or how much you want to spend and what your jobs are like, I get all types of drywall work so use all types of tools, They just interest me, Same as painting gear as well, Sprayers etc.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay, I see your point Moore.
> First off, let me explain. I wasn't bashing your method by any means. And I did not specifically say the wool roller is a DIY tool.
> I said it's great for home owners or DIY's! Doesn't mean it's not great for contractors either! I said it's a great tool to get you started for a cheap price. Im not gonna very well tell a home owner who's trying to renovate their bathroom to go out and drop 500$ on a compound tube, a corner attachment, a roller and a flusher. That's just ridiculous.
> I was filming the video with different people in mind. Try to appeal to everyone. I think you read into that a little too much bro.
> I wasn't bashing your technique any or your style any!
> I've said it often, and i'll say it again, you're a pro if I've ever seen one.
> And you're one of the guys i've looked up to the most on this site since i've joined. So I am sorry If I offended you with that video. It was not my intention.
> Also, in retrospect that CP tube doesn't really look like it's saving that much time when you only demonstrate 3 corners. But it only takes me one fill per bedroom and I'll do 3 bedrooms at a time before hopping on the stilts and quickly cleaning up my edges.
> 
> No need for "last posts" buddy!
> I don't know what i'd do without you


 I was jokin about the last post dude ..YOU did not offend me at all just said what i was thinking about the taping process.. I can smoke the tube!!:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I was jokin about the last post dude ..YOU did not offend me at all just said what i was thinking about the taping process.. I can smoke the tube!!:whistling2:


Oh! Phew!...I thought I upset you there...
I was like "damn...Im gonna have to send him that nice guitar he likes to make it up to him.."
Hehe!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> did you read my post?!!! :blink: hell!! I may get kick off!!


It would take a lot to get kicked off this site.

Plus who gives a sh1t how someone wants to do something, as the Capt always says, there's more than one way to skin a cat.

Plus it's the internet, people who live 2000 miles away from you can't affect your life (unless their giving away bazookas:whistling2

we all have our opinions, it's when someone thinks their opinion is the only right one, then the flock here stands together, and knocks them off their pedestal.

besides, gazman showed you his toilet brush was faster than your Lambs wool roller. You must defend the sheep , show gazman he was wrong, show him the wool is faster than the brush:thumbup:

Make a new vid, and get your arse in gear this time,,,,,, you old fart:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Awe Sh!t....while im at it....
> I look up to you too 2buck....:blink:
> Can't believe I just said that....


Screw them, What about me :yes: :jester::jester::jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> It would take a lot to get kicked off this site.
> 
> Plus who gives a sh1t how someone wants to do something, as the Capt always says, there's more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> Plus it's the internet, people who live 2000 miles away from you can't affect your life (unless their giving away bazookas:whistling2
> 
> we all have our opinions, it's when someone thinks their opinion is the only right one, then the flock here stands together, and knocks them off their pedestal.
> 
> besides, gazman showed you his toilet brush was faster than your Lambs wool roller. You must defend the sheep , show gazman he was wrong, show him the wool is faster than the brush:thumbup:
> 
> Make a new vid, and get your arse in gear this time,,,,,, you old fart:whistling2:


Hahaha! Gazman did smoke you pretty hard with that dunny brush Moore...:laughing:
I didn't think Gazman was serious about that until I saw another picture of his work tools with like 3 brand new dunny brushes in the background. haha. Crazy bastard. But hey! It works! lol

oh! And I by no means think my opinions the only right one!
Im not even using my compound tube anymore. lol. Im running with my homax now! Love that thing! But soon it will be back to the zooka! Woot Woot!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Screw them, What about me :yes: :jester::jester::jester:


You too bro!! You're on top of my list too! Actually, almost everyone who I talk too on a day to day basis. I love all you guys!
Hey Cazna! Do I have your address? I don't think I have yours.
Im putting together a little address book so when I feel like giving stuff away I have everyones contact info nearby.
Send me a PM bro.


----------



## moore

''Theres more than one way to skin a cat,,,and trust me ..the cat aint gonna like none of them....''


''Theres no wrong way to do it right'' If i live to be 110 ... I will never forget these two..:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Awe Sh!t....while im at it....
> I look up to you too 2buck....:blink:
> Can't believe I just said that....


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Bahahahahaha!! OMG!! I can't stop laughing!!
Oh Sh!T wait!?!?....:blink:
That's me isn't it!?


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> I didn't think Gazman was serious about that until I saw another picture of his work tools with like 3 brand new dunny brushes in the background. haha. Crazy bastard. But hey! It works! lol


Now I am offended. I may have to take my bat, ball and dunny brush and go home and play.:whistling2:


----------



## korby_17

Well hell I better start pm ing you pt and sucking up so I can get some free stuff!!!!:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Now I am offended. I may have to take my bat, ball and dunny brush and go home and play.:whistling2:


Hahaha! Sorry Gazman! I was just messing around. I did say you kicked Moore's butt though 



korby_17 said:


> Well hell I better start pm ing you pt and sucking up so I can get some free stuff!!!!:whistling2::thumbup:


Lol! It's not about PM's bro. Its just about being active on the site. Posting pics, vids, talking with everyone, learning tricks and tips. Thats what this place is all about :thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Tubes are good bro. It's just everyone has there way's. Yes, Cazna does use a mudrunner but essentially all that is, is a tube as well. Just you don't have to push as hard as a tube. Because as you fill it up with your pump it compresses a gas which you can then control the flow of mud with by simply turning the handle. So it's a little less physical.
> 
> However, I find its easier to run a tube with a corner applicator and then pass the flusher. I just find it works better.
> Taping Corners - YouTube
> Here. Its an older video we did so the quality's not the greatest. Eventually i'll start erasing these videos and updating them with newer ones. But until then, sorry, you get crappy camera angles and not the best quality. But you get the idea.


Mmm so fellow,
I couldn't find a problem with the cam.
Great vid!:thumbsup: I like the CP.. everybody seem to like the MR though, it should be a good gun..

Thanks for the advice


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Mmm so fellow,
> I couldn't find a problem with the cam.
> Great vid!:thumbsup: I like the CP.. everybody seem to like the MR though, it should be a good gun..
> 
> Thanks for the advice


lol! ya, it was okay footage. Just not the greatest.
Thanks man. They're both great tools! Of course the MudRunner is preferred over the compound tube. It's all around a better tool. But it comes with a price. 810$ compared to 250$

http://www.walltools.com/store/tapetech-mudrunner-14tt.html

http://www.walltools.com/store/columbia-taping-tools-compound-mud-tube.html

Just depends how much you wanna spend.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Lol! It's not about PM's bro. Its just about being active on the site. Posting pics, vids, talking with everyone, learning tricks and tips. Thats what this place is all about :thumbsup:


Let me add is the place were you get drunk after work, savoring each sweet tool you have or not yet:drink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Let me add is the place were you get drunk after work, savoring each sweet tool you have or not yet:drink:


Hahaha!! Guijarrero, you can barely speak english, but at least you understand what this place is all about! :thumbsup:

You're the man Guijarrero!


----------



## moore

guijarrero said:


> Let me add is the place were you get drunk after work, savoring each sweet tool you have or not yet:drink:


 Now your catching on!:drink:


----------



## guijarrero

moore said:


> Now your catching on!:drink:


:thumbsup: Thanks Moore


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Cheers!


----------



## moore




----------



## PrecisionTaping

Drinking in the dark Moore? lol


----------



## moore

Cazna wont like us clogging his thread


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Cazna wont like us clogging his thread


Hahaha! Happy gilmore! :thumbsup:
Well lets take it over the "Shoot the Sh!t" thread.
That one's mine. We can clog the crap out of it! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Happy gilmore! :thumbsup:
> Well lets take it over the "Shoot the Sh!t" thread.
> That one's mine. We can clog the crap out of it! :yes:


So did you see any Moose today

and get some real beer to drink


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> So did you see any Moose today
> 
> and get some real beer to drink


Hahaha! Nope. No moose today. Im keeping an eye though. Don't worry, when I spot one i'll have my camera with me to show you.

And I like Coors! I don't drink often. When I do it's coors light or budweiser.


----------



## A smooth finish

Does any one have a video or a link to where you can make your own quick fill tube. I just wana make my own.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Does any one have a video or a link to where you can make your own quick fill tube. I just wana make my own.


I have no idea bro...
I would say the most important thing you'd need is the actual seal. You can buy those online. Then you'd have to find a pvc pipe that's exact diameter as the seal so it can fit inside. If you don't already have a compound tube to base your build on it will be pretty hard.


----------



## cazna

A smooth finish said:


> Does any one have a video or a link to where you can make your own quick fill tube. I just wana make my own.


 
Get a can am and read post 89 on this thread. To easy.


----------



## guijarrero

:yes:


----------



## guijarrero

moore said:


> Cazna wont like us clogging his thread


 Ha Ha!! Well, I'm afraid I had tried to make a metaphor for toolaholism by saying we savor and got drunk with tools, 
Oh my poor English!!


However.. I joint, so let's make a toast ..Cheers!!:drink:


Oh by the way.. I'm really sorry we were sabotaging Cazna's great thread.. 

Hey Caz! Remember this name: Pumas! (also you Kiw):boxing:









(UAR Arg Rugby Union)



Here's a Quilmes publicity specially translated 4Uall


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA0poPPaoIQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cazna

guijarrero said:


> Ha Ha!! Well, I'm afraid I had tried to make a metaphor for toolaholism by saying we savor and got drunk with tools,
> Oh my poor English!!
> 
> 
> However.. I joint, so let's make a toast ..Cheers!!:drink:
> 
> 
> Oh by the way.. I'm really sorry we were sabotaging Cazna's great thread..
> 
> Hey Caz! Remember this name: Pumas! (also you Kiw):boxing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (UAR Arg Rugby Union)
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Quilmes publicity specially translated 4Uall
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA0poPPaoIQ&feature=youtu.be


Clog away, Thats half the fun, Pumas huh, You guys can put up a fair fight, After all, Dont you have kiwi coaches?? :whistling2:


----------



## guijarrero

cazna said:


> Clog away, Thats half the fun, Pumas huh, You guys can put up a fair fight, After all, Dont you have kiwi coaches?? :whistling2:


you are talking about Graham Henry??
not the coach, just a consultant
maybe a spy

You just wait a bit.. you'll see

BEWARE OF THE PUMA









we are GROWING FAST


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Get a can am and read post 89 on this thread. To easy.


oops, good call Caz.
I read to quickly. I thought he was asking how to build the actuall compound tube. I could have just as easily referred him to your earlier post but I misread his question. Like Cazna said. Post 89! Very good post!


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> oops, good call Caz.
> I read to quickly. I thought he was asking how to build the actuall compound tube. I could have just as easily referred him to your earlier post but I misread his question. Like Cazna said. Post 89! Very good post!


 
I think he was asking how to build the whole thing, Thats quite a hassel, My idea was just a short cut. 

GJs gonna have the first full home made quickfill :yes:

Beware of the pumas, Beware of wales, Didnt they do well :thumbsup:


----------



## A smooth finish

cazna said:


> Its similer to the can am in width GJ, And the quickfill from handle to spout is 90cm long, The main tube is 76cm long. The quickfill is 57mm wide and the can am is 55mm
> 
> To make a nozzel for the can am is easy, Take a can am to a plumbing shop so you can choose your pipe.
> 
> Put the pipe in a vice, Wrap cooking foil twice around the can am tube. Heat the end of the pipe with a heat gun, Slowly feed the can am tube into the heated plastic pipe twisting as you go. The foil is needed as the plastic pipe will contract when it cools, If you have no foil then it wont come off or fit back on, With foil it shrinks back perfect so you can pop it on and off. Throw the foil away once formed.
> 
> Once its on the can am, Then make the spout, Put the plastic pipe on the vice with the can am still on it and heat the plastic pipe at the vice, Slowly tighten the vice, When its clamped up a bit add a peice of steel/alloy/wood thats the correct size and clamp the heated pipe to this, See in pic i had a peice of alloy 6mm thick.
> 
> Its easy, And it works, But the quickfills better, Its a bit easier to draw the mud, The quickfill nozzel is thinner plastic so the openings bigger, a few mm makes a difference, And the "T" bar handle on the quickfills better to hold as well. You could spend more time and file and shape a homemade nozzel.
> 
> The blue tube to the left is the quickfill then a can am then thats a tapepro on the right, The tapepros the big boy tube, 65mm wide.
> 
> Dont forget tapepro have a nozzel for there tube that makes theres a quickfill and a seam loader.
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fact



Ok this maybe a stupid question but whats a can am?


----------



## moore

A smooth finish said:


> Ok this maybe a stupid question but whats a can am?


 http://www.leadingedgedrywall.com/ItemDetails.aspx?item_id=4419


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> Ok this maybe a stupid question but whats a can am?


It's a company.
http://www.canamtool.com/
They make taping tools. Like compound tubes, rollers, flushers, angle heads, flat applicators. Pretty good tools.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Post 89! Very good post!





cazna said:


> Dont forget tapepro have a nozzel for there tube that makes theres a quickfill and a seam loader.
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fact






















TapePro great brand..:yes:

(seems to be the "missing link" between hand finish and automatic tools finish..)


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> TapePro great brand..:yes:
> 
> (seems to be the "missing link" between hand finish and automatic tools finish..)


no no no....:no:
I use to think so too my friend....but compound tube's are a slow way to tape. Trust me. I just stopped using them for that.
They have their places! Don't get me wrong! Great for running mud in your angles for flushing or for applying beads with outside angle heads!
But taping....Nah...You can be way faster!

If you can't afford a bazooka, get a Homax!!


----------



## guijarrero

Hey bro, how are you?
I think we are talking about different things.. and we both are true:blink:

I agree taping with Homax, I had posted youtube homax vid some months ago here #9 Post. I also agree (although not many people here) tubes are good 4 angles..

what I'm saying is that specificaly the shark can be usefull to apply the mud then trowel it by hand. (imagineing 1 guy applying with shark and another trowelling both flats and buts). Thinking is a new gun and maybe hand finishers might add in their bags not collapsing their old fashioned minds :jester: as it do happen when they only see a flat box or zookie.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Hey bro, how are you?
> I think we are talking about different things.. and we both are true:blink:
> 
> I agree taping with Homax, I had posted youtube homax vid some months ago here #9 Post. I also agree (although not many people here) tubes are good 4 angles..
> 
> what I'm saying is that specificaly the shark can be usefull to apply the mud then trowel it by hand. (imagineing 1 guy applying with shark and another trowelling both flats and buts). Thinking is a new gun and maybe hand finishers might add in their bags not collapsing their old fashioned minds :jester: as it do happen when they only see a flat box or zookie.:thumbsup:


Im good man! How are you?
And Ya ya! I see what you're saying now.
For hand tapers, that's true. That would be a quick way to get mud on the wall.


----------



## guijarrero

100/100 :thumbsup: thanks buddy


----------



## cazna

Notice tapepros so clever they have a peice of box blade in that mudshark for loading at wiping the flats smooth, Hell, it may even do second coat over the tape coat???? Not sure on that, Dout it, But you dont know if you dont try.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Notice tapepros so clever they have a peice of box blade in that mudshark for loading at wiping the flats smooth, Hell, it may even do second coat over the tape coat???? Not sure on that, Dout it, But you dont know if you dont try.


Ya, I did notice that actually. I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## A smooth finish

Now does any one have a link to where you can buy the tapepro tools.


----------



## bevo

A smooth finish said:


> Now does any one have a link to where you can buy the tapepro tools.


http://www.wallboardtools.com.au/


----------



## bevo

blueline in the US

http://www.walltools.com/store/


----------



## A smooth finish

So I used my Homax for the first time this weekend. It took me a while how to figure out how to not tear the team in the middle of a run. The only issue i had was when running into corners cutting the tape. but I kind got that worked out. It did work great for the inside angles was so much faster.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> So I used my Homax for the first time this weekend.* It took me a while how to figure out how to not tear the seam in the middle of a run.* The only issue i had was when running into corners cutting the tape. but I kind got that worked out. It did work great for the inside angles was so much faster.


Cool man! I'm glad you got to use it! They are pretty good tools once you get the hang of them. I finished the Delko Internal Applicator video, that can give you an idea how that tool works. I'll post that in a few days maybe. It's set to private right now. Im trying to leave a week in between video releases.

As for the tearing the tape....I don't know what you're talking about....:whistling2:





Hehehe! :laughing:
It does take a little practice. We have to make it look easy on camera, but now you know we're not perfect! lol


----------



## cazna

Haha, Were are only human, One of the mud runner clips i did i taped the corner, Rolled it, Mudrun it and ripped the tape at the bottom, Swore, Then put the runner back in the bucket and started walking back to the camara, Heard it sliding down the wall, Spun around and just caught it in time before it tipped over and spilled the water bucket and nearly fell over myself, Swore again, Then on the way back to camara i reach around and pulled my underpants out of my arse crack, I didnt even realise i did that till i watched it back again :blink::blink: And i deleted it, So im not posting it, Should have kept it, Sh!t it was funny.


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Cool man! I'm glad you got to use it! They are pretty good tools once you get the hang of them. I finished the Delko Internal Applicator video, that can give you an idea how that tool works. I'll post that in a few days maybe. It's set to private right now. Im trying to leave a week in between video releases.
> 
> As for the tearing the tape....I don't know what you're talking about....:whistling2:
> Banjo practice - YouTube
> 
> Hehehe! :laughing:
> It does take a little practice. We have to make it look easy on camera, but now you know we're not perfect! lol


That was hilarious PT. I thought that your other video made it look to easy but then I thought that you just be awsome.:whistling2:
I thought that all your videos were like mine
, only one take.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Haha, Were are only human, One of the mud runner clips i did i taped the corner, Rolled it, Mudrun it and ripped the tape at the bottom, Swore, Then put the runner back in the bucket and started walking back to the camara, Heard it sliding down the wall, Spun around and just caught it in time before it tipped over and spilled the water bucket and nearly fell over myself, Swore again, Then on the way back to camara i reach around and pulled my underpants out of my arse crack, I didnt even realise i did that till i watched it back again :blink::blink: And i deleted it, So im not posting it, Should have kept it, Sh!t it was funny.


Hahaha! That's too funny! Sometimes you just capture hilarious stuff on film. I'm gonna have to make like an out-takes video one of these days. When I accumulate enough footage to make a funny one i'll put it all together. 



gazman said:


> That was hilarious PT. I thought that your other video made it look to easy but then I thought that you just be awsome.:whistling2:
> I thought that all your videos were like mine
> , only one take.:whistling2:


Hahaha! I try! Sometimes i'll nail em first try! Than other times I forget what Im saying, lose my train of thought, stumble or something else out of my control happens; camera man sneezes, client walks in, someone drops a tool, compressor goes off. All kinds of stuff. lol.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha! Here's another funny one when we were filming our indoor stucco video. Sort of like what you were talking about Cazna.


----------



## moore

LMFAO!!!! I could watch that 2 sec vid over-n-over ..


----------



## cazna

Ah hahaha, Cool. And when i did that quickfill pump clip, First take i stood right in front of the camara so you couldnt see what i was doing, 2nd take, I went to draw out mud from the bucket and POP, The quickfill handle went loose, And i swore, The wingnut fell off the plunger (Must get a nyliner nut for it) It was third time lucky.

I wonder what the mistakes in p0rn are :blink: I shouldnt have said that..........Here come the sheep jokes :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> LMFAO!!!! I could watch that 2 sec vid over-n-over ..


Haha, glad I could provide a few laughs moore.
Had my employee filmed a little longer, almost instantly I was like "Son of a b!tch!", started barking orders all over the place. lol! "Get some rags!", "Find an empty bucket!" "Start mopping!" lol. It was total chaos.



cazna said:


> Ah hahaha, Cool. And when i did that quickfill pump clip, First take i stood right in front of the camara so you couldnt see what i was doing, 2nd take, I went to draw out mud from the bucket and POP, The quickfill handle went loose, And i swore, The wingnut fell off the plunger (Must get a nyliner nut for it) It was third time lucky.
> 
> I wonder what the mistakes in p0rn are :blink: I shouldnt have said that..........Here come the sheep jokes :whistling2:


Haha ya. I always look at my footage again to make sure im happy with the clip. Play it back on the camera right there and then. Make sure there wasn't something I missed or didn't like.

And ya **** bloopers. lol! Sorry, don't have any of those.


----------



## Kiwiman

Baaaa hahahaaha ......we've all had our turn, first thing I do is quickly look around to make sure no one saw me


----------



## PrecisionTaping




----------



## cazna

Cool Pt, Nice clip.......Again, Good little attachment that. Simple and effective. That combo i think is the best value for money taping tool there is :yes:

That background music was too much for me, Had to turn it down, Im getting old


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Cool Pt, Nice clip.......Again, Good little attachment that. Simple and effective. That combo i think is the best value for money taping tool there is :yes:
> 
> That background music was too much for me, Had to turn it down, Im getting old


Hahaha! Sorry about the music Cazna.
I'm trying to keep the music hip and fresh. I know it's a little heavy for some. But it's hard to find instrumentals that aren't completely boring and gay and from the 80's. I'll try to tone it down a bit for the next ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> But it's hard to find instrumentals that aren't completely boring and gay and from the 80's. :thumbsup:


You nasty young man, I'll put you across my knee if you're not careful.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Sorry about the music Cazna.
> I'm trying to keep the music hip and fresh. I know it's a little heavy for some. But it's hard to find instrumentals that aren't completely boring and gay and from the 80's. I'll try to tone it down a bit for the next ones :thumbsup:


Maybe Moore can help you pick the music, collaborate together:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe Moore can help you pick the music, collaborate together:thumbsup::yes:


Ya, but its not just any music. I can't just pick any song I like.
If I could it would be easy. I listen to thousands of artists. I have a vast musical library. It's copyright that's the problem.
If an artist is signed to a label I not only need the artists permission but I need the record label's approval as well. And then they will want royalties for the song. It's pretty well just impossible for a little guy like me to do.
So I have to find unsigned artist online who will let me use their songs. I have a guy working for me now. It's mutually beneficial for both of us, helps him gain free exposure from my videos and it helps me have good tunes. I'll request to turn it down a bit for the next ones.


----------



## bevo

Nice vid PT. Looking more professional all the time. 

I subscribed before, do I still get a cookie?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> Nice vid PT. Looking more professional all the time.
> 
> I subscribed before, do I still get a cookie?


Haha! Sure. PM your address :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyM

Nice video but I ****ing hate Dubstep.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

TonyM said:


> Nice video but I ****ing hate Dubstep.


Hahahaha!! That made me laugh. Sorry bro. I'll use elevator music next time :thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

cazna said:


> Its similer to the can am in width GJ, And the quickfill from handle to spout is 90cm long, The main tube is 76cm long. The quickfill is 57mm wide and the can am is 55mm
> 
> To make a nozzel for the can am is easy(...)
> 
> The blue tube to the left is the quickfill then a can am then thats a tapepro on the right, The tapepros the big boy tube, 65mm wide.
> 
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fact


You also said the quickfill is made with something similar to a plumbing pipe. But, is the bigger tape pro CT made of aluminium?

I arm a 50mm diameter tube for loading the box and is great
Then a 63mm diameter and jointed the BTE cone and ball end and direct flush.. It works.. But is a damn hard job to use it.

my question, is the Tape Pro (and the can am) tube made in aluminium? I was wondering if it can be easyer to run in an alum pipe..

By the way Mr Caz..
Did you and Kiwiman see the 4N match last weekend?
Pumas 16 - Sringboks 16 (gift try included)
I told you........:whistling2:

http://www.allblacks.com/news/20346/Argentina-dont-like-losing


----------



## cazna

guijarrero said:


> You also said the quickfill is made with something similar to a plumbing pipe. But, is the bigger tape pro CT made of aluminium?
> 
> I arm a 50mm diameter tube for loading the box and is great
> Then a 63mm diameter and jointed the BTE cone and ball end and direct flush.. It works.. But is a damn hard job to use it.
> 
> my question, is the Tape Pro (and the can am) tube made in aluminium? I was wondering if it can be easyer to run in an alum pipe..
> 
> By the way Mr Caz..
> Did you and Kiwiman see the 4N match last weekend?
> Pumas 16 - Sringboks 16 (gift try included)
> I told you........:whistling2:
> 
> http://www.allblacks.com/news/20346/Argentina-dont-like-losing


The Pumas are coming NZ, Look out :whistling2:

The quickfill seems easier to draw mud than the can am and the tapepro GJ, Even though its plastic, I think its the way the head is shaped and the T bar handle. Mud type and thickness also has a lot to do with it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> The Pumas are coming NZ, Look out :whistling2:


Go Pumas Go









pound those sheep shagging kiwi's into their sheep chit stained grass


----------



## gazman

guijarrero said:


> You also said the quickfill is made with something similar to a plumbing pipe. But, is the bigger tape pro CT made of aluminium?
> 
> I arm a 50mm diameter tube for loading the box and is great
> Then a 63mm diameter and jointed the BTE cone and ball end and direct flush.. It works.. But is a damn hard job to use it.
> 
> my question, is the Tape Pro (and the can am) tube made in aluminium? I was wondering if it can be easyer to run in an alum pipe..
> 
> By the way Mr Caz..
> Did you and Kiwiman see the 4N match last weekend?
> Pumas 16 - Sringboks 16 (gift try included)
> I told you........:whistling2:
> 
> http://www.allblacks.com/news/20346/Argentina-dont-like-losing



Yes G the tapepro is aluminium.


----------



## gazman

I was just re-reading this old thread (It is a ripper) and I realised that I never linked a video using the Homax.


----------



## chris

Gaz, you make that look easy:yes: real easy. Have you ever tried a Kraft or other conventional style banjo?


----------



## gotmud

Not to take anything away from Gaz but the Homax IS just that easy! 
Certainly not a tool for taping whole houses but for basements, renos, small jobs etc it's a must.
All you doubters need to just try it, you are only out fourty bucks if you don't like it


----------



## thefinisher

definitely thinking about picking up a homax, just not sure if the delko creaser is worth it. I would have to modify it so I can just fill it via a pump. I know someone on here did that .


----------



## PrecisionTaping

thefinisher said:


> definitely thinking about picking up a homax, just not sure if the delko creaser is worth it. I would have to modify it so I can just fill it via a pump. I know someone on here did that .


Me & Icerock both have done that.
And the Delko creaser does what it advertises. Works good. But no, it's not absolutely needed.


----------



## gazman

chris said:


> Gaz, you make that look easy:yes: real easy. Have you ever tried a Kraft or other conventional style banjo?


No Chris the homax is the only banjo I have ever used. When we were super busy I ran two, the apprentice would keep filling them for me.


----------



## thefinisher

PrecisionTaping said:


> Me & Icerock both have done that.
> And the Delko creaser does what it advertises. Works good. But no, it's not absolutely needed.


Tried to find pictures of what yall did but icerock's thread didn't have the pictures up anymore.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Here's mine


----------



## thefinisher

Philma Crevices said:


> Here's mine


guessing you just loosen the wing nut and it rotates out of the way for your pump. I like it :thumbsup: Any particular reason you picked that location to fill it?


----------



## Philma Crevices

Location of the filling hole doesn't matter as long as its under the tape. No need to loosen the nut for each fill, it slides easily enough, but does get loose after a while, so the wingnut works great to easily retighten


----------



## harvv

Thanks for that pic, thats a great idea.


----------



## A smooth finish

cool Im going to try that.


----------



## icerock drywall

here is two out of 4 that I have...my good one I use, I dont have a photo of
















this tip work great for FF


----------



## A smooth finish

my only question is when using a pump to fill with a slot cut in. Does it ever get behind the tape. and/or does it push the tape all the way back up.


----------



## Philma Crevices

It will get behind the tape after a few loads. I've only ran the Homax a bit, mostly internals on a job I didn't have a zook with me or too small to break mine out. Every 10th fill or so I'd open lid and clean it up a bit. 

And yea, if you dont pull a tab of tape a few inches before ya fill it can pull the tape end inside... which sucks lol


----------



## icerock drywall

A smooth finish said:


> my only question is when using a pump to fill with a slot cut in. Does it ever get behind the tape. and/or does it push the tape all the way back up.


 
there are ways around this....


----------



## A smooth finish

I broke my homax today I slipped and jammed it into a wall and the wheels jammed into itself. I went and bought a old school banjo.


----------

